# Donor Embryo / Embryo Adoption Abroad



## angeldesire

hi
is there anyone out there who has or is doing ivf with both donor egg and donor sperm
i would like to know your thoughts and experiences and if you did or did not chose the donors

i am looking into to doing it in the usa where you can chose both donors...rather than europe where a donor is chosen for you..i am guessing that is the same case in the rest of europe?
.but obviously the cost issue is a big consideration for me

thanks

d


----------



## alanelaine

You can choose donors at Altra Vita in Moscow.

Their website has a catalogue of egg donors with physical attributes and professional status.

Don't know if they have the same for sperm donors but would assume so.

OK Russia is eastern Europe but facilities are excellent and the staff are superb.

DE is $5,000 (US) but it would be slightly more with donor sperm.

Hope this is useful.


----------



## vindo

Hi there - we're looking at the moment at treatment abroad with both donor eggs and donor sperm. 

We have already a daughter conceived by donated frozen embryo transfer in the UK - but as you can imagine such donors are in short supply. We were scheduled for fresh egg and frozen sperm donation but in the event the egg donor did not produce enough eggs so we were offered frozen embryos instead.

We had been `matched' to the egg donor - but in reality this was quite `loosely' and really just wanted both egg and sperm donor to be proven, if that makes sense.  In the event such choices became irrelevent and we have a beautiful daughter whom we love dearly!

I have reserached both Chania (Crete) and Fertimed (Czech Rep.) with regard to donor eggs and donor sperm and both are happy to provide donor eggs and sperm. Again both clinics say that they will offer choice with regard to both donors and also ask for a photo of oneself! If you have a male partner then it seems they that person has to sign something to say they are ok with the donor sperm part. 

Communication seems to go in fits and starts via email - am considering phoning now to finalise details and make a choice.

Its good to here of someone else maybes going down the double donor route. 

Are you definately thinking of going for treatment outside the uk?

Has anyone else out there experience of this/advise re double donor treatment abroad - it would be much appreciated!


Kind regards and best wishes, V xxx


----------



## pinkflamingo

We are just back from our visit yesterday to Marques and have been advised that the sample my partner submitted was not good enough to freeze and we would have to go back and supply a fresh sample when the DE were ready.  We have all the medications etc but are now waiting for the results of my partners blood test to see if there is any genetic reason why his "normal" count is so low (4%) and 12 million.  Apparently if nothing genetic is found we have a choice of a biopsy to see if there is a blockage or other physical problem preventing good sperm being produced.  We have also been told that once the DE eggs have been fertilised there is a special (but expensive technique) to discard any "abnormal embies.  Or....we can forgoe the biopsy and go straight to a donor.

As we are both quite pale skinned, and neither of us has brown eyes we are a bit concerned that a spanish DE and a spanish sperm donor may produce a child that doesnt resemble either of us.  

We would love to hear from anyone who has had similar problems with low sperm counts and experience of any of these procedures.


----------



## Mikeygirl

Hi Pink Flamingo,
My dh and I have just started our first double donation tx at IM. We are also light skinned and both have blue eyes, so I appreciate where you are coming from ito of having a 'stereotypical' dark skinned egg/sperm donor from Spain. We were told that we would be matched in terms of our own physical characteristics to both our egg and sperm donors and that this would not be a problem as they have donors not just from Spain but worldwide and also that not all areas of Spain actually have darker skinned people. I think it may be the northern regions that have much lighter skinned people. 
I am currently on the BCP waiting to hear from IM regarding our matches.
I am more than happy to chat with you about our experience so far if that would be helpful, just PM me.
IM do offer PGD which is pre-implantation genetic diagnosis, which basically is where they screen the embryo's that have been created for certain abnormalities which they feel would/could prevent it implanting and developing fully as it should. Of course there are risks involved and some people feel ethical issues also, not least of which you could go through a full tx cycle and end up with no embryo's for ET if they are all abnormal, so there is a lot to think about with this procedure. In terms of the low sperm count/donor sperm issue, it sounds like you need the results of these blood tests before making any definite decisions.. I suppose it also depends on how 'okay' you and your DP are with the donor concept, in that if this is something you both are accepting of, it may save you the time, expense and emotion of going through treatment with very low/no chances of success to opt for donor sperm and double donation. On the other hand, if they can identify and work towards solving any physical problems which may be preventing the production of 'good' sperm to increase your chances, this would obviously be worth some consideration. 
I think there may be one or two of us on the IM thread who are having double donation and I remember that there is one maybe more ladies that have had PGD so it may be worth posting your query there too?
Happy to chat anytime 
Love Mikeygirl x


----------



## crusoe

Hi Pink Flamingo

We are at IM and having double donor. We have also had PGD on a previous cycle, so if I can help with any specific questions PM me. We are just going back out to Spain for more tx so I may not be able to promise a quick response though!

Love crusoe
xx


----------



## Laragh

Hi Pink Flamingo, 

I am also having DS&DE, I had 3 cycles at IM last year with DE and DH sperm all BFN, last one transfer was cancelled as they discovered Dh sperm is genetically non viable, all embryos were abnormal hence the double donation now.  I have opted to cycle at ISIDA in Ukraine because I am half Lithuanian and although Dh is not spanish he is very dark and could pass as spanish.  So I am having sperm from IM shipped to Ukraine, what a palava, I hope it gets through customs.  We decided not to do a double donation at IM because I felt the baby could be too spanish looking.  I have dark blue eyes and brown hair but because of I am loosing my genetic link I am keen to inject some slavic features from my mothers side.

Also ISIDA is very cheap compared to IM but far superior treatment.


----------



## Spaykay

Hi Pink Flamingo

My post isn't exactly a reply to your questions but just wanted you to know that my DH is Spanish and is very dark skinned, but half of his family are quite blonde pale skinned and blue eyed, so they do exist!! I also have lots of blonde blue eyed Spanish kids in my school so I'm sure they'll be plenty of donors out there that will match your characteristics.

Question for you....we may have to use donors here in Spain, what's the waiting list like? We've only been told it's a possibility, but I forgot to ask any questions.

Hope you don't mind me asking.

Good luck.

Kay xxx


----------



## Marina

Dear Kay

I live in Spain too not near you though I am in Murcia the hotter part  can be too hot for us at times mind you, are you talking about an egg donor or sperm donor, at the clinic I used in Barcelona Instituto Marques there isn't a waiting list for either, they are not the cheapest clinic, but they always offer a fast service and they give you a back up donor if your egg donor does not produce many eggs or there is a major problem, she actually runs along side the exiting donor only a few days behind, hope that helps.

Good Luck

Love

Marina


----------



## Spaykay

Yes thank you Marina, you've put my mind at rest a little. It's not definate yet that we need donors, but possible. We will go for an egg donor, as I will carry the child it will mean that we've both had a large part in the conception, him providing the sperm and me carrying the child (hopefully!)

Congratulations on your BFP.

I'd love to live on the coast but DH's job is in Madrid  , never mind

Kay xxx


----------



## jih

Hi there
I wonder if you can help. I am struggling with this & not sure where to post. DP & I have had several unsuccesful attempts at DIVF here & one try with double donation in Chania. Always had embies replaced but never got any further. We are down to our last funds & trying to decide whether to go for one last attempt at double donation or several goes at FET. How have others decided? Please share your thoughts. I know at the end of the day, it's a personal decsion but a difficult one. I'm not sure of the pros & cons of the 2 tx & feel we went into the tx at Chania without tooo much thought & have had no feedback from them thus far. 

Thank you & good luck all with your treatments,
Jayne


----------



## Mikeygirl

Hi Jayne,
Just saw your message and wanted to respond as we have just started double donation at IM in Barcelona but have also recently had 2 attempts with donor embryo's here in the UK. 
As you say, it's a difficult personal decision but for us we felt that we would have a better statistical chance with a fresh double donation transfer than with more frozen donor embryo's. A fresh transfer also cuts out the risks associated with defrosting etc. With a fresh transfer you may also create enough embryo's to freeze for later. These are very definite pro's. The big con with a fresh cycle is always the cost tho' and if you are down to your last funds this will be a factor. 
My initial thoughts are that the cons for FET's are you wait much longer for donor embies, even abroad. There are big risks associated with the defrosting process and the quality of embies ito likely success rates after this, although clearly some women have got pg and had their family through FET's. I suppose the process is a little simpler i.e. no trying to co-ordinate donors etc and you may be able to have them transferred back on a minimally medicated basis. As I am here thinking about it, the only pro I can see for FET is the cheaper cost, altho other ladies may know of others?
I think it may be helpful to find out more from your clinic in Chania as to why the tx may have failed - did they use proven donors, what sort of quality were the embies that we transferred back etc?? I wonder might you consider a different clinic for double donation e.g. IM or another with better success rates?
Not sure my ramblings have helped at all but just wanted to say hi as someone also going the double route  
Best of luck in making your decisions, keep in touch..
Mikeygirl x


----------



## jih

Hi Mikeygirl
Many thanks for taking the time to respond. It's good to hear from another DD. I get the sense that we are in a minority & I find it difficult to know where to post. I'm also not a regular poster, though do lurk quite a bit, which seems to result in not forming the same relationships & may be not giving or getting so much from the boards as I might. 

I hadn't thought about the pro of having extra embies to freeze so thanks for that. I have asked repeatedly for feedback from Chania & not really had much luck. Although my experience of them was generally very positive. I know my egg wasn't great, but the quality of the donor eggs was good & they had also done PGD analysis & were very positive. I'm not sure we someone who had donated before but she was a young woman who had a young child. I think at the end of the day a lot of it is down to luck & we just don't seem to have much. It is very much about finance now, I had been looking at IM, but I have also been looking at Reprofit international who seem to offer DD at pretty reasonable costs, which means we might manage more than one go. I wish you much success in your treatment & would love to keep in touch.

Jayne xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Jayne,

I too have just had double donation at the IM (now on 2ww).  This is my first DD, although I've had donor eggs at the IM, but they suspect my DP's sperm now, so we've gone ahead with the DD instead, so hopefully our chances are now greater of conceiving.  We got 5 good embies from this cycle, 3 are now frozen.  I've had DEIVF there before with 4 embies frozen so got 2 more cycles out of that one donor cycle, which, although costs money, meant it was slightly cheaper than a fresh tx.  What I would say is that the IM seem to have a very good rate of defrosting their embies....don't know why.  The freezing process or the defrosting process seems to work there whereas I've heard of some frosties not surviving the thaw in other clinics.  However, IM is not cheap, but they are professional and do communicate.  That is very important to me - to have someone who will call back, answer emails immediately, know your history, etc.  Hope this helps.  Good luck!


----------



## jih

AJ
Thanks for your reply, it's good to hear of others' DD experience & I'm reassured by your comments about IM and defrosting embies. Good luck with your treatment, I hope all goes well for you

Jx


----------



## daisyg

Hi Jih,
Forgive the barge but I wonder if you have had any of the more common screening tests for infertility/miscarriage considering the number of donor bfns you have had.

Please forgive me if you have already done this, but I wondered if this may be an avenue you could try?  There is a list of the more common tests on the investigations thread which may be of interest to you.

Please forgive me if you have already done this.  I don't want to offend, just help.

Daisy
xxx


----------



## jih

Hi Daisy
Thank you for your suggestions. I'm not offended in the least, but grateful for your thoughtfulness & concern   . No-one has suggested any other investigations, not sure what you might be referring to or what I should be asking about, I'll check the investigations board. I'll also check out thrombophilias as i don't know what that is   Our odds have always been very low due to using donor sperm (frozen) my lack of response to stimulation, so producing few eggs, however I have been puzzled that each time we have got to the stage of a fertilised embie being put back & then no further. There may be something tha's been missed.

Jayne xx


----------



## daisyg

Hi Jayne,

It is well worth investigating further to see if any of the more common tests have been missed. In many cases the GP can arrange blood tests.

Thrombophilias refer to blood clotting disorders which are a common cause of fertility failure and miscarriage. They require various blood tests (as listed in the investigations section) and can be treated with blood thinners.

Here is a link to the investigations section with a list of relevant tests.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80433.0

Here are the tests in full:-

Karotyping for DH and you (tests for any genetic issues)
Sperm assays and investigations

Insulin resistance (fasting glucose test)
Thyroid levels (TSH)
Anti Nuclear Antibodies
Anti thyroglobulin
Anti-thyroid antibodies
Full Blood count
ESR (Erythrocyte Sedimentation rate)
RA (Rheumatoid Arthritis)

BLOOD CLOTTING PANEL (Thrombophilia panel)

Serum Immunoglobulins (IgG, IgM and IgA) 
Activated Protein C Resistance 
Factor V Leiden genotype 
Anti Phospholipid Antibodies 
Lupus Anticoagulant 
Anti Cardiolipin Antibodies 
Plasma Free Protein S level 
Factor II G20210A 
Prothrombin Gene Mutation 
Antithrombin III M
Fibrinogen level 
APTT (Activited Partial Thromboplastin Time) 
APTR

MTHFR (methylenetetrahydrofolate reductase) and connected with this is measurement of your homocysteine levels (The GP may not be able to do this one)

BACTERIAL

Mycoplasma, Ureaplasma (Chlamydia and any other bacterial infections).
Bacterial vaginosis
Varicella Zoster antibodies

More controversial and needs to be done by specialist consultant:-

NK Cells
Cytokines, TH1, TH2,
DQ Alpha etc

Extra progesterone e.g. Gestone may also be needed. Get progesterone levels checked at the same time as any beta tests to make sure you have adequate levels (especially if you have had a cycle where you have started bleeding before the end of the 2ww)

Wishing you the best of luck.

Daisy
x


----------



## Bangle21

Hi Jayne,

Just wanted to help out if I can - you've been through so much too ....

Here is the list of bloods you should have been offered by your GP.  Most of them can be done at your GP as they are part of a general screening for recurrent miscarriage.  They will confirm which ones they can do and the rest like NKCs will need to be done privately.  I know it looks daunting but you;ll be surprised at how much your GP can do for  you hun.  You never know, it could be a simple blood clotting disorder which could be treated very easitly.

Here it is and the best of luck 

Insulin resistance (fasting glucose test)
Thyroid levels (TSH)
Anti Nuclear Antibodies
Anti thyroglobulin
Anti-thyroid antibodies
Full Blood count
ESR (Erythrocyte Sedimentation rate)
RA (Rheumatoid Arthritis)

BLOOD CLOTTING PANEL (Thrombophilia panel)

Serum Immunoglobulins (IgG, IgM and IgA) 
Activated Protein C Resistance  
Factor V Leiden genotype 
Anti Phospholipid Antibodies 
Lupus Anticoagulant 
Anti Cardiolipin Antibodies 
Plasma Free Protein S level 
Factor II G20210A 
Prothrombin Gene Mutation 
Antithrombin III M
Fibrinogen level 
APTT (Activited Partial Thromboplastin Time) 
APTR

MTHFR (methylenetetrahydrofolate reductase) and connected with this is measurement of your homocysteine levels  (The GP may not be able to do this one)

BACTERIAL

Mycoplasma, Ureaplasma (Chlamydia and any other bacterial infections).
Varicella Zoster antibodies

More controversial and needs to be done by specialist consultant:-

NK Cells
Cytokines, TH1, TH2,
DQ Alpha etc


I realise this all seems very daunting, but once you get the main ones done at your GP, you can decide where to go from there ...

I sincerely hope it's something "simple", that you can get fixed hun.

Wishing you all the luck in the world, you deserve it,
Love Gill xo


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Hello, 
I'm not sure if this is the right place, but I was wondering if anyone knows of clinics abroad who have donor embryo's?


----------



## jess p

Hi,

I need this info too!  I've seen some great clinics in Europe but lots seem to just do either with a known donor or don't do egg donation.

Help!

Jess x


----------



## Ruth

We do donor embryos at CERAM but these days we find that not many embryos are donated as couples come back for another child and so hang onto their embryos.

Ruth


----------



## pombal

Hello,

I think that Instituto Marques in Barcelona provide this treatment. I looked into treatment there and think I remember reading something on their website.
Hope this helps.

Pombal


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

In the Ukraine there is ISIDA and also Intersono - About to go to Intersono.

In Cape Town South Africa Cape Fertility - Been there and lovely Dr Paul LaRoux treated us.

They all do donor eggs.

emps
x


----------



## Bessie

hi

I think CZ Rebublic  reprofit and repromeda do donor embryos!!

Good luck

Bessie


----------



## christina07

they do egg donations at crm london, i know this because i donated there, there fantastic ive had two icsi cycles there and got bfp,s both times so did my recipient, there number is 02076166767 there really worth checking out as i think they may have more egg donaters as they offer treatment at reduced price if you donate 
                                                  good luck wherever you decide on x


----------



## Bessie

Hi again

I also think there are a few in spain!! IM i think

good luck

Bess


----------



## mountainlion

IM in Barcelona Spain, do an embryo donation scheme. read their website as it details this at length. [Basically they have quite a large bank of left over embryos, where couples who had finished their treatment gave over the decision of what to do with the embryos to the doctors rather than decide their fate themselves.Luckily the doctors at IM decided to preserve these embryos and offer them for embryo donation]

Most of the embryos are frozen, but sometimes they have fresh. Don't be put off by frozen embryos, as the success rate is still 4 times higher than we were quoted for ourselves when we were doing conventional ICSI in the UK [obviously this depends on yours and the donors ages etc,etc] Don't be too put off by the donors age either, as we accepted donor eggs from a 29 year old, which had previously be turned down by several couples [we had 2 BFPs from 2 cycles!]

It costs 2,640 Euros a cycle. [pretty good value I think for on average 30%+ success rate.]
Downside is you probably can't be too fuzzy over donor match, but this is no problem to us, and we would love to give the chance of life to one of these embryos.

Good luck where ever you go, and don't ever think donor embryos is second best, if you look at that child after it is born, you will will never regret giving it the rightful chance of life and no doubt a great home as well.

The Mountainlion family.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE

I read recently that smb did donor embryo transfer at the Reprofit for 1000 euros.  Forgot the user name... Sorry...Check Czech bumps thread... Should be in the signature I think...


----------



## Trisky

Hi everyone. 
I have just joined. I cant even work out how to add the signature with my history (any hints?)- it is 3 failed IUI 3 failed IVF. 
We now think we would like to try embryo donation and use someone elses spare unwanted embryos to give them the chance of life. Realise this will probably need to be abroad as it seems everything takes ages , costs more and are not easilly available in UK. So any advice where to go?? We dont have many funds (who does?), are both in busy fulltime jobs, and Im medical myself, so need convenient, cheap, ethical, informative centre who will help us in our journey. We are both fair skinned too, and although we plan to be open with any children we eventually conceive it would be great if they didnt look too different from us.
I would love to hear from anyone who has some top tips.
Thanks so much
Trisky x


----------



## Kelli39

Hello Trisky

take a look at this thread 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=156329.0

it has lots of info on embryo donation/adoption
hope you find it useful
As for your signature if you click on profile on the top bar then click on the left side forum profile information and somewhere on there you can add a signature


----------



## hjanea

Hi, I'm 41 and single. I have a dd who is 5 and I really want a sibling for her before its too late. I have been ttc via diy donor ai for 2 years.I'm having all the preliminary tests at the moment in Leeds but am starting to think that donor embryos abroad may be the best path for me as at my age the chances with IVF and my own eggs are not good. I'd love to try if money were not an issue but unfortunately it is.
Has anyone any experience of this proceedure abroad and could give me any information, advice or personal opinions etc please? I've been looking at IB Alicante and IM Barcelona but believe that Reprofit CR also do them but I have to email them for details yet.
I'm presuming that it goes on your own cycle-even if it is medicated for lining improvement and also believe( from reading posts here on FF) that I would then have pessaries of some sort-?progesterone? for several weeks afterwards. At least if its that way you don't have the panic to synchronise with the donors cycle as you do with fresh egg donation.
How do you go about finding a place to scan your lining here-will any of the scanning places do it? I'm based near Leeds if anyone knows of anywhere?
Sorry about all the questions. I have follow up in Leeds in 6 weeks and really want to have asssessed all my options by then so that I can make the right decision for me about which treatment and where to have it.
Thankyou.Helen.


----------



## svb

Hi Helen
I can't really help with the embryo adoption procedure but wanted to wish you well.
I'm sure someone else will be able to give you more advice regarding this. 

Regarding your scan I just telephoned our local hospital/clinics and asked. They do vary in price.
One clinic charge £500 to monitor your cycle and include blood test and first pg scan.
Another one charge £70 per scan. I only needed one anyway. and then they charged me £22 for the hcg blood test to confirm pg.
The clinic where I've decided to go for my 7 week scan charge only £55. This is within a University Hospital and where we will choose to have further monitoring once I'm handed over to the NHS.

I'm one of the IB girls and I can highly recommend them.

Good luck.
Sarah x


----------



## Bree

Dear Helen, I thoroughly reccomend IM Barcelona. They have an embryo adoption refunding programme. Its about 11 thousand Euros for 3 goes with 7000 euros back if they dont get you pregnant.
As for scans and blood test etc I recommend Leeds Screening Centre. They are fab. You will need patches and pessaries for the cycle which IM will give you. You will also need blood tests for HIV Hepc hepb and siphyllis. If you phone Leeds Screening Centre they will give you a number you can phone for a pack to take to your own GP to get this done (but you pay for it of course).
 Hope this helps, love from Bree x


----------



## hjanea

Hi svb and Bree, thankyou very much for your advice. 
I have realised that if I went to the Czech Republic its so much cheaper that I wouldn't need a loan. so although Spain would be easier to get to it looks like that maybe a better option for me.
Thankyou for the Leeds Screening Centre, Bree, that would be great to use.I'll google them and get the details.
Best wishes to you both,
Helen.


----------



## bluebell

Hello helen,
Welcome to Abroadies.
I thoroughly recommend Reprofit and also IVI Barcelona (tho I didn't have embryo donation, but egg donation).
I wish you all the best.
Bluebell xxx


----------



## hjanea

Thanks Bluebell, thats good to know.
I bet your liitle girl is looking forward to becoming a big sister.
I hope you have a good birth.
Good luck,
Helen.


----------



## Kesha

Hi Helen

I'm am currently 23 weeks pregnant through embryo adoption at IM Barcelona. The cost per treatment there was £3,600 which included all meds up to 2-3 weeks after transfer (after this point I had to have meds prescribed in the UK).

The clinic work with your cycle, but for fresh embryos there can be very little notice on when to get to the clinic (24-48hrs) for the transfer.

I was given estrogen (in the form of patches) then had a lining scan about 7 days later. I then started on progestrone (pessaries) about 24 hours before transfer and continued with both meds until 14 weeks pregnant (albeit at higher doses).

I would like to stress that the med protocols will vary from clinic to clinic, but I hope this gives you some idea of the process involved.

Good luck with whatever you decide and feel free to PM me if you've any questions.

Kesha x


----------



## hjanea

Thanks Kesha,
I hope the rest of your pregnancy goes well!


----------



## lisa_A

Hello ladies,

has anyone done this if so can you please answer a few questions.

I have put my name down on the waiting list in cz reprofit.
did u have EA here if so how long did you wait?

Also what actually happens once you get a call saying there are embryos for you? 

is the clinic far from the airport??

How long do you have to stay there for, can you fly in and out same day

did it work for you??

did your embryos defrost ok ir not what happened

do you know of anyother clinic that offer embryo adoption.

sorry for so many questions

lisa
xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Lisa,

I'm sure some more folk will be along soon to offer their thoughts, but here's a few from me:

I actually had a fresh cycle (for which I waited 8-9 months) and then a FET (with embryos frozen from the fresh cycle) so I can't comment on my own personal wait time for EA, however I believe it's around 4 months depending on your matching criteria

It's about 30 mins by bus from the airport to the centre of Brno and the clinic is a further 10 mins by tram from the centre. In a taxi you could prob do the whole trip in 20-30 mins so no, not far at all (and very easy)

No, you can't fly in and out in the same day because the flight times do not work. The only airline (as far as I am aware) that flies direct from UK to Brno is Ryanair and they have only 1 flight in/out per day. I flew in Sunday night, had transfer Monday lunchtime, flew home Monday night. They don't fly every day though so you need to check day of transfer fits with flight days if you want to go in and out in the shortest time. You can also look at Prague, Vienna and Bratislava but then you need to allow approx 3 hours to get to Brno from each of those....either by train, bus or hire car

My fresh cycle did not work. I had 3 frozen embryos, 2 were defrosted successfully (I still have one frozen) and I am now nearly 6 weeks pregnant (so still early days for me...but I know of many successes with EA at Reprofit...)

Gyncentrum Ostrava (Ostrava is also in CZ) also offer EA, not sure about other clinics,
Best of luck
Suitcase
x


----------



## martakeithy

Hi there,
we are currently looking into this. I know some Spanish clinic offer this service also, but are quite expensive. We are primarily interested in the Czech republic and the clinic which I have found so far are Gennett, Reprofit and Gyncetrum Ostrava.
The prices are roughly the same around the 1000 euro mark.
Gyncentrum offers three grade A blasts for 1200, but I am not sure of their freezing processes, still in discussion with them.
Reprofit and Gennett both offer 2 embryos, which they seem to take to blast, but I could be wrong. Gennett has no waiting list and seems on a par with Reprofit for results and technology, Reprofit has a three to four month wait, so at the moment Gennett is favourite with us.
Somebody published a list of Czech clinics so I am going to email them to see whether they offer embryo adoption. I think many don't cater for English-speakers, but it may be worth the inconvenience for a better package.
I will post back with any findings.


----------



## lisa_A

HI Ladies

has anyone had embies with a different blood group, if so how did u feel and did u except them
or did you take them and then regret this

regards

lisa


----------



## lilli

Hi there,

I had embryo adoption with donors with diffierent blood group I can't rememeber now either A or B whilst dh and I are O . At the time we felt it wouldn't be an issue as we are planning to tell our little boy how he came about. In the end he is blood group O, the same as us. Defenitately no regrets at all as we have the most amazing son and most days I still think how lucky we are to have him in our lives. 
Good luck 

Lilli x


----------



## Nadine1

Hi Lilli,

A lovely success story! Am planning on Embryo Adoption with IM over the next month or so....can I ask you if you had fresh ones or frozen? Also do they guarantee anything at all...eg that you will turn up on the day and there will be say 2 of them?

Many thanks,

Nadine


----------



## lilli

Hi nadine,

I was very lucky and had 3 fresh embryos, (2 good grades and one not very good grade) we were all set to have frozen ones transfered and at the last moment they said that there were some fresh ones available but with different blood group so went with the fresh ones, just happened to be in the right place at the right time. We were told basic charteristics of the donors. I think you can request fresh embryo transfer but not sure how it works or any guarantees as we had pgd and none of our embies made it through so it was a last minute decision & that's when we went ahead with the embryo adoption.

Let me know if you want to know anymore,  it was the best thing I've ever done!

Good luck lilli x


----------



## Nadine1

Thanks Lilli. Looks like we'll be going for it in Oct so will keep you posted.

N xx


----------



## lisa_A

Th Lilli good luck with the birth of ur little one.

Nadine i think after looking more into a different blood goup i dont think i am against it as how many ppl know the blood gorp of there parents, i know i dont know mine.

we are hoping to have ET around october/november, see how my next af or 2 goes, plus only had bfn 3 weeks ago so i guess i need time to allow by body to recover.good luck hun.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Nadine1

Hi Lisa,

I agree....I have no idea what my parents are and we didn't even know what my DH was until recently! 

Sorry to hear of your BFN....I think you do need a month or so to get yourself back on track as it is all so emotionally draining. We had a BFN is June so decided to have a summer ( think we had a week!) of chilled wine etc. 

Sorry to see you lost a little one....your journey is very similar to mine as I lost a baby at 24 weeks from a natural pregnancy nearly 2 years ago now. I was a late starter (was 40 at the time) and got pregnant very quickly so am at a lost as to why I haven't been able to manage it at all since! Hoping embryo adoption will be the answer.

Good luck with everything and kepp me posted. Where are you going for treatment?

N x


----------



## lisa_A

Hello Nadine,

i am sorry to hear u had a similar expericance to me, no one should ahve to go through that, its the worset day of my life the day she was born. 

my 3rd ivf worked out i had ET on her birthday and of couse i thought it was a good omen, turns out not lol

we are looking at severa; clinic in cz, i was offered 3 blasto at reprofit but i turned them down, the male donor was too different, my dh has bark brown hair, brown eyes the donor had fair hair and blue eyes or i  would have taken them. the female ages was 28, would have prefered a little younger. but was 2 grade 1 hatching blasto and 2 slightly less grade.

do you know where you are going

lisa
xxx


----------



## Nadine1

Hi Lisa,

No no-one should go through that....we had DE treatment around the time of the anniversary last year and my test date was on the actual anniversary. I had hoped it would have been a good omen but it wasn't.

We've been havinbg donor egg treatment at IM in Barcelona...so at the moment we will be going back there. As I am quite spanish looking we went to Spain hoping for quite a good match. My DH is quite fair though so I am thinking of putting us on the waiting list at Reprofit or one of the other clinics across there as cost wise they are so much lower than IM. Interesting what they offered you though as IM have said they can't guarantee anything Do you know if they would have been fresh or frozen?

N x


----------



## lisa_A

Hello Nadine,

can offer both, because of costs i went for frozen. but on the day if they have fresh they will give fresh for the same price.
i am italian looking (family are italian) but it was more my dh i wanted matched having a fair haired man was no good fro me as dh is portugues. so waiting for another match.

they will keep ur offered embies for 3 months once you except them, of course a deposit secures them 

if you like me u will try anything, and this might be our only hope, i dont know if own egg ivf is any good anymore as its notw orked the last 2 goes and my last go ot of 12 folies i only got 5 eggs, 4 were mature. my follow up is tuesday so see what they say but i think i would rather pay 1000 a go and have 2 goes if need be then ave 1 own egg go and not even gets blastos.

when r u looking to do this

lisa
x


----------



## Greycat

Hi

I am new here.

I have a son who was conceived from ICSI with donor sperm. We have been ttc # 2 for a year naturally but we went back to the clinic where our son was conceived and I got told my AMH is non existent and donor eggs is the way forward, ironic as I egg shared before! 

So after weeks of discussionsveitg gynae's a second opinion from another clinic we have initially decided to travel abroad for a planned 3 cycles of donor embryo/embryo adoption, before we go on to a fresh cycle although we think one of the IVf units near us has a donor embryo programme so we're finding more about that this week.

However there are so many clinics abroad from Spain to Czech Republic, Reprofit has recommended by our current clinic but they don't have prices online and we e mailed a few days ago for info.

Really just looking for people to share their experiences and how much things cost like mess which always seems to be omitted from clinic pricing!

Thanks,
Cat


----------



## Good Vibrations

Hi Cat

I had donor egg treatment at Eugin Clinic in Barcelona - had success second time and currently 16.5 weeks pregnant.  They are good despite what seems like poor communication - a lot of waiting but as they say, all good things come to those who wait.  We have a good group going on FF too, if you earch for Eugin it should come up.  A number of the ladies have had success with the clinic.

Hope taht this is helpful 

xx


----------



## Good Vibrations

p.s they are good with their pricing ... what they quote and say is what you pay - something I commented on to my DH at the time. Was half expecting them to throw in extras which they didn't.

If you are interested in checking out the web it is: http://www.eugin.net/en/

You are also to ask for a 'quote' under no obligation - again I did not feel any pressure from them at any time. Even with the first consultation never once did we feel we had to do anything.



/links


----------



## Good Vibrations

p.s.s  If memory serves me correctly the cost per IVF treatment is about £6 500 - you could possibly make it  slightly cheaper if you shop around for the donor drugs.

x


----------



## Nadine1

Hi Lisa,

You'll have to see what gets said in your follow up consultation. I had one go with OE and we got 7 eggs but only 2 partially fertilized then stopped....the Dr thought it was probably due to egg quality hence we quickly moved on to donor eggs. 

I think I will register with Reprofit as am interested in what you've said. Will have a go at IM first though as they know us etc. Was hoping to go across in Sept but due to work commitments for both of us it will prob more likely be Oct. 

I'm with you though on having an option where I can afford more go's. I went passed being bothered about the child being biologically mine ages ago and luckily DH feels the same now about it not being his either. It's a shame but that's sometimes how life goes!

Hope your follow up helps you to decide your plan.

N x


----------



## Good Vibrations

Hi Cat

Interesting article ... not sure how far into the future this may work out ... but they are thinking about it ... http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2010/aug/22/fertility-eggs-sperm-donors

xx

/links


----------



## Klingon Princess

Embryo adoption at Reprofit costs 1000 euros, plus of course flights, hotels and drugs.  IVe been there several times and can recommend them.  they guarantee you two good quality blastocysts.


----------



## Andi123

Hi there - I emailed loads and got prices for egg donation - its on a thread here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=243308.0


----------

